# Schwinn Chicago 26” men’s tubular cruiser fork



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi, I’m looking for the tubular style fork from an early 80’s, Chicago made Schwinn 26” men’s cruiser. Must be a Chicago made fork,  not a curved one from a later Taiwan made bike. Looking for the straight kind. I also don’t want an aftermarket or non Schwinn one. Please let me know what you have and we can go from there. Attached is a pic of what I’m looking for. Thank you!


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 11, 2017)

All I have in stock is red .....


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 11, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> All I have in stock is red .....
> View attachment 690756 View attachment 690757 View attachment 690758



Responded to your PM.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 11, 2017)

If it helps your search any, that style of fork is called a "unicrown fork". If you search that term you might turn up some more results online.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 11, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> If it helps your search any, that style of fork is called a "unicrown fork". If you search that term you might turn up some more results online.



Awesome man, thank you for the info. I’ll try that. I did find one from another caber who contacted me, but I have another frame in need of a fork so I wouldn’t mind finding another. Thanks again.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 13, 2017)

One set down, still hope to find another set.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 15, 2017)

Btt, still looking for another one.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 18, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 20, 2017)

Anyone have one?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 28, 2017)

Last bump, then I’m gonna let this thread die.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 29, 2017)

Fifty bucks and you'll have tons of nice extra parts.









https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/schwinn-cruiser/6365775697.html


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 29, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Fifty bucks and you'll have tons of nice extra parts.
> You rock man! I just called and am arranging to get it. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 699932
> ...




You rock man! Thank you so much! I am trying to make arrangements to get it. Anyone on here live in that immediate area that you know of?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 4, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Fifty bucks and you'll have tons of nice extra parts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 699932
> ...



Well, thank you again. I got this bike today with the intent to part it out. But it turns out it was made in the month and year of my wife’s birthday, so it’s a keeper. Thanks to @GTs58  for looking out and and bringing it to my attention. And thanks to Tommy, a fellow Caber who picked it up and brought it to me. My cabe family kicks ass.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2017)

Sweet! Glad to see that you grabbed it. Wonder why the sellers ad is still up though. Did he have two?  lol

Was it a 1982 model?  Looks like it.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 4, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet! Glad to see that you grabbed it. Wonder why the sellers ad is still up though. Did he have two?  lol
> 
> Was it a 1982 model?  Looks like it.



No, I asked and it was his only Schwinn. Yes it’s a November of 82. I love the funky rear reflector. Thanks again man, much appreciated.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 25, 2017)

I’m looking for another set. Anyone have any? Chrome or painted. I only care that they are straight and have good threads. Paint or chrome condition does not matter.


----------



## mongeese (Dec 25, 2017)

Schwinnskate miracles can happen for one and all.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 25, 2017)

mongeese said:


> Schwinnskate miracles can happen for one and all.



Translation?


----------



## mongeese (Dec 25, 2017)

You really want me to tell the people 


Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Translation?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 25, 2017)

mongeese said:


> You really want me to tell the people



I’m lost. What are you talking about?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 28, 2017)

Still looking for a pair of forks


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 31, 2017)

Still need these for a build.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 4, 2018)

Btt


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 10, 2018)

Still in need of a pair


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 11, 2018)

Did the red ones sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 11, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> Did the red ones sell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What red ones? I didn’t see any for sale?


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 11, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> What red ones? I didn’t see any for sale?




Saw pictures of red ones earlier in this thread.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 11, 2018)

Posted by Detroitbike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 11, 2018)

The red ones posted by detriotbike page 1 this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh, I bought those. They are on my red bike. I’m looking for another set now for another bmx build I’m doing. Either chrome or painted would be fine. I put the chrome ones I got from you on my ratty panther bmx bike


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 11, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Oh, I bought those. They are on my red bike. I’m looking for another set now for another bmx build I’m doing. Either chrome or painted would be fine. I put the chrome ones I got from you on my ratty panther bmx bike
> 
> View attachment 736507




Yep it’s looking cool too! Have you ridden it yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 11, 2018)

Muleman121 said:


> Yep it’s looking cool too! Have you ridden it yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not yet. I am waiting on a sprocket and then I’ll put the cranks in and a few more little things and it will be ready to ride.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 21, 2018)

Stilll looking for one.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone? Still looking.


----------

